
Microsoft, the Musical - adrian_mrd
https://www.thurrott.com/microsoft/215259/microsoft-the-musical
======
rmason
There would be no Microsoft today without Basic, Paul Allen and that timely
purchase of Seattle DOS. Nice bit of revisionist history on display here.

